# Light meter on minolta maxxum 400si



## babechik232 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey! I've just gotten my new camera! Yay!!!! Except for the light meter situation(ughhh) I know that it's when you look in the view finder but I don't see a light meter, only the shutter speed and the f/stop please help.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you have the manual?

You can get one here:
Minolta User Manual and Service Manual Downloads

The quality on that particular manual is not very good...  You can probably find a better one.


Basically, the meter shows your shutter speed and aperture.  If it's over-exposed, there will be a little + icon under the shutter speed.  If it's under-exposed, it will be a - icon.  If it's properly exposed, there will be no icon.


----------



## babechik232 (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh haha thanks, I actually did see the Icon I just didn't know what it was. Thanks again


----------

